# AT Netzteil ohne Motherboard benutzen?



## BeaTBoxX (2. April 2004)

Hallo, 
ich hab ein altes AT Netzteil hier, und möchte das gerne fuer eine Bastelei als Spannungsversorgung nutzen. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wie ich das ding ohne Motherboard zum laufen bekommen kann?
Im Web findet sich nur was über ATX zu dieser Thematik 
Wär mir eine große Hilfe.. 

Danke 

Frank


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. April 2004)

Hmm?

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht, weil AT Netzteile hatten doch einen normalen 230 ~ Volt Spannungschalter, noch vor der Spannungregelung gesschaltet.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (3. April 2004)

Hmm naja ich gehe davon aus, dass es noch funktioniert. Allerdings hab ich mal ein ZIP-Laufwerk drangesteckt. Und wenn ich das Ding nun ein / ausschalte, blinkt es nur kurz auf und der Lüfter des Netzteils dreht kurz an. ein Impuls halt nur. Desweegn fragte ich, ob man da noch irgendwas machen muss, wovon ich nix weiss. Oder hat es am ende doch nen Treffer ? 

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. April 2004)

Hast DU es mal mit anderen Komponenten als dem Zip Laufwerk probiert, zum Beisopiel einem alten audienten Lüfter?

Alo eigentlich sollte sowas problemlos funktionieren....!


----------



## BeaTBoxX (3. April 2004)

Hm ne selber Effekt. Nurn kurzer Impuls im Moment , wo ich den Knopf drücke..
Dann scheint es wohl doch kaputt zu sein 
Oder hat noch wer ne Idee?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## BeaTBoxX (5. April 2004)

Netzteil war kaputt. 
Habe nun ein ATX und läuft alles einwandfrei 
Thread kann geschlossen werden.

Danke

Gruß
Frank


----------

